
SF’s appalling street life repels residents – now it’s driven away a convention - ilamont
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/matier-ross/article/SF-s-appalling-street-life-repels-residents-13038748.php?t=0c15a3045e&f?
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17443550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17443550)

